# Milk starting to sour - What to do?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

What can someone do with milk that is starting to sour? Can you make sour cream? Is it good for a cheese? Putting in soups or something else? Any and all suggestions would be helpful!! I've heard that milk doesn't go bad, it just changes form.... so what form is it to be used in? -Catherine


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Pancakes, waffles, baked goods...


----------



## PastTense (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's a list:
http://recipecircus.com/recipes/sheberry/Dairy/uses_for_sour_milk.html


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

PastTense said:


> Here's a list:
> http://recipecircus.com/recipes/sheberry/Dairy/uses_for_sour_milk.html


OOHHHHH!!!! Can you say YUMMOOOOO!!! Now if I only had milk around the house long enough to go sour! I'll definitely send this along to our milk customers as well! I so want to do one of the custards, but what is *Rapadura*? And where do you get it? I guess I need to check my grocery isle more closely but we grow so much of our own food these days... -Catherine


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

rapadura is a type of sugar


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

springvalley said:


> What can someone do with milk that is starting to sour? Can you make sour cream? Is it good for a cheese? Putting in soups or something else? Any and all suggestions would be helpful!! I've heard that *milk doesn't go bad, it just changes form*.... so what form is it to be used in? -Catherine



This statement on only good for fresh milk from the animal. The stuff from the store goes bad and is just plain nasty.


----------

